
Why doesn’t Windows re-try the password as if CAPS LOCK were turned off? - soundsop
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2016/01/22/worlds-dumbest-windows-10-question-why-doesnt-it-re-try-the-password-as-if-caps-lock-were-turned-off/comment-page-1/#comment-272180
======
cbhl
Isn't this nontrivial if your keyboard is in any locale that's not US English?

------
awqrre
My keyboard automatically tries both if it sees asterisks...

